# Iphone 4S



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey all, i just recently bought an Iphone4s off someone due to them buying a "faulty" phone off ebay or summit. 


anyways heres a little description of its problem;

Whom ever was the previous owner they have loaded Wheres my Iphone app. This is an app that can securely lock your phone remotely from your Icloud account. 
This Iphone has been locked out via this app. And i have managed to wipe it so that no data as such is on it, however it is keeping the details for this pass code etc. (its asking for email address and pw).

Its iOS7.0.4 and i have no idea what to do with it. 

Ive heard about jailbreaking but not quite sure what the meaning is.

If anyone can help. Thank you very much.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

"Jailbreaking", despite its seemingly criminal name, is usually not at all illegal and simply means removing certain restrictions from the phone.

What you are trying to do is defeat a system put there deliberately to prevent theft and aid recovery.

I'm afraid that we can't help you with that. Even discussing such things on this board may reveal more to potential criminals than anyone realizes. That makes this thread very similar to a password thread in that we have no assurances or way of proving that things are as you portray them.

I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to close this.


----------

